# Great Glock Mod



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

A while ago I purchased a couple of law enforcement trade-in Glocks. One was a G21 and the other was a G17 (both second gen models). These were my first Glocks and I was/am very impressed with them, but that is another story. Both of these glocks had tritium night sights installed, but the tritium was spent and the sights never did glow for me. I use both of the Glocks as range guns, house guns, and would throw one or the other in the luggage when I would go on a road trip (where it is legal to do such things) for safety sake. Well, I have always struggled a little to see the sights (my eyes don't work as good as they use to - sucks getting old) when at the range punching holes in target. I toyed with the idea of replacing the sights, but I didn't want to invest the $100+ to get new tritium sights.

I looked at the various non-tritium options and after-market sights available over about the course of a year. I finally decided on a course of action and pulled the trigger, so to speak. I decided to mod one of my Glocks, the G17. I bought a steel Glock rear sight (it looks like the plastic rear sight that comes standard on a Glock except it is steel) for about $12. I also bought a Hi-VIZ green fiber optic front sight for about $28. Total was about $40 before shipping.

Well, I installed both the front and rear sights on the G17, and what a difference!!! I do not have any problems seeing the sights anymore. Plus, getting the sights on target and lined up is much quicker now. This mod was well worth the $40! I will be doing the same thing to my G21 in the near future.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool mod, but a greater Glock Mod.... 33 round mag lol


----------

